# Red paint codes for Black/ Red Schwinn Phantom I have them!



## sfhschwinn (Jul 21, 2014)

I searched for the red paint codes for the Phantom but the only things that came up were from Dupont and the horrid spray cans. I went to Sherwin Williams and they matched the red that was perfectly preserved under the headbadge on my 1949 Black Phantom. I would say the paint was a 99.9% match to a red they sell. Here it is!:

Safety Red 6403-25734 Oil Based gloss Enamel. 

It was only about $35 for a quart!


----------



## bikeguy (Jul 21, 2014)

Honda R97-4 Roma Red  a 100% color spectrum match Acrylic Enamel Dupont  

ask for Honda Roma Red 1997-2004 ya can get pints.....


----------

